# WYNDHAM PALM-AIRE....what unit to request?



## dreamin (Jan 13, 2012)

I booked the Palm-Aire through RCI Extra Vacation Getaway.  It's a 2 bedroom with check-in on Feb. 4th.  My searches on TUG have retrieved older reviews and Trip Advisor reviews have not been kind to this resort.  Apparently there is an older building outside the gated community where I don't want to be.  And some of the units have been remodelled but the reviews don't mention which units or building.  There are also newer buildings but I'm not sure if they have identifying names.  Has anyone been there recently that could recommend a unit/building?  I always like to phone ahead about 2 weeks before check-in to confirm the reservation and make a request for a unit even though I realize there are no guarantees.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 13, 2012)

Room 862 is fabulous , even has a separate den. I think it was in the Areca Palm building and all those corner rooms would have the same configuration


----------



## michpich35 (Jan 18, 2012)

*We stayed in Fountain Palm Building & loved it!!*

We were offered a room in Areca Palm on the 5th floor, but didn't like this room, palm tree partially obscured the view, the unit was definetly an older one. I asked to be moved. So they gave me a room in the Fountain Palm Building. Lovely renovated room - it did us just fine. Our room was overlooking the pool, I could literally have a conversation with the children from their. It was also a great room for us as it was the 1st room after you come out the lift but what was great was that you had to walk across a lobby before you got to the room, so no lift noise, no noisy neighbours from your left & nobody below. This was a perfect spot for us, however it is near the pool, so if you don't mind noisy children and noise from the bar then you'll be good.

We love Palm Aire!! Wish I was thier now!! 

Note - Areca Palm buildings have beautiful huge wraparound balconies.

I


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 19, 2012)

michpich35 said:


> We were offered a room in Areca Palm on the 5th floor, but didn't like this room, palm tree partially obscured the view, the unit was definetly an older one. I asked to be moved. So they gave me a room in the Fountain Palm Building. Lovely renovated room - it did us just fine. Our room was overlooking the pool, I could literally have a conversation with the children from their. It was also a great room for us as it was the 1st room after you come out the lift but what was great was that you had to walk across a lobby before you got to the room, so no lift noise, no noisy neighbours from your left & nobody below. This was a perfect spot for us, however it is near the pool, so if you don't mind noisy children and noise from the bar then you'll be good.
> 
> We love Palm Aire!! Wish I was thier now!!
> 
> ...



What was the room #?


----------



## michpich35 (Jan 19, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> What was the room #?



I was asking my son about this but we really can't remember - at a shot could have been something like 274? but that really is a guess. It was the 1st room you come to as you come out the lift just above the bar. That is not much help though sorry.


----------



## natasha5687 (Feb 17, 2013)

michpich35 said:


> I was asking my son about this but we really can't remember - at a shot could have been something like 274? but that really is a guess. It was the 1st room you come to as you come out the lift just above the bar. That is not much help though sorry.



Are you an owner or an RCI exchanger?


----------



## walumb01 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Palm Aire Room 477*

Where is unit 477  Anyone know the configuration of this 2bdrm and if its renovated


----------

